# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Rrëfehet Beni Ecën Vetë Në SHBA kam braktisur veten dhe jam penduar

## Mike Oldfield

*Rrëfehet Beni Ecën Vetë Në SHBA kam braktisur veten dhe jam penduar*

Mapo
Jonida Hitoveizi

Keni një shok që është si ju. Me halle, gëzime dhe pasione. Ky është Herioni Beni më ka humbur rrugës. Beni nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë. Kjo ishte fjalia e fundit e një rrëfimi të gjatë nga aktori i njohur shqiptar Herion Mustafaraj. Në fakt shumë pak njerëz e dinë emrin e tij të vërtetë. Të gjithë e identifikojnë si Beni, sepse në memorien e të gjithëve filmi Beni ecën vetë zgjon një nostalgji të ëmbël. Si jeta e shumë aktorëve të tjerë të mëdhenj, edhe ajo e Herionit ka pasur shkëlqimin dhe më vonë me krijimin e familjes dhe kërkimit të ëndrrës në tokën amerikane, duket se ylli i tij u shua. Jo tërësisht, sepse gjurmët ndrisin akoma, po siç thotë ai vetë aty ku jeta të thërret të mbijetosh fillon arti. Pastaj kur futesh në krevat me tëmbaron!  E duket se Herioni ka kohë që po fle në të njëjtin shtrat me artin e tij, ndërsa zgjimi do të jetë një film për jetën e tij në mërgim, për të cilin fsheh modestinë  me një humor fin: Po përgatis një film personal të jetës sime gjatë mërgimit. Them që do çudisë botën. Filmi për jetën e tij është në planet e tij si aktor, sepse siç thotë ai në përditshmërinë e jetës që bën hapësira e aktorit nuk është askund.  Ka shumë për të treguar Herioni, e në përgjigjet e tij gjen herë trishtimin e braktisjes së një ëndrre, e herë forcën, alegrinë, humorin dhe talentin e një njeriu, që më mirë se çdo gjë tjetër di të përdorë fjalën. Rrëfimi i tij nis me jetën në Amerikë, ku tregon se të kapësh ritmin në një tokë të huaj nuk është aspak e lehtë. Madje as për të parë së bashku me familjen filmat e vjetër shqiptarë, nuk ka kohë. Ritmi amerikan është i çmendur, vështirë ta kthesh në favorin tënd. Puna që bën nuk i pëlqen aspak. As nuk ia vlen ta përmend, por vetëm dua të them që jam shumë i lumtur po të më përjashtojnë. Me pak humor pikant, me pak nostalgji dhe me shumë ëndrra, Beni rikthehet edhe një herë nëpërmjet kësaj interviste për gjithë fansat dhe nostalgjikët e një kohe që nuk ripërsëritet; në kohën më të artë të kinematografisë shqiptare.    

Herion, si është një ditë e jotja e zakonshme në New York?

Si mos më keq. Të them të vërtetën, është e dhimbshme. Po të doni të gënjej e të them që është si të thuash jeta e një njeriu në pranga, do ta kundërshtoja, është akoma më keq. Mendoni për një sekondë se po ju them të vërtetën dhe në vend që të më gjykoni për mburrjen e zakontë të përgjigjeve, do të gjeni një histori që i ndodh gjithkujt që ka lënë të dashurën.

Ju aty keni familjen tuaj, e cila sigurisht kërkon përkushtimin e saj, hapësira e aktorit ku ngel në këtë përditshmëri?

Asgjëkundi.

Cila është puna që bëni në NY?

Punë e rëndomtë. As nuk ia vlen ta përmend, por vetëm dua të them që jam shumë i lumtur po të më përjashtojnë. Nuk ia them fare. Vdiqa. U lodha dhe akoma më shumë ata ma mua. Punoj në ndërtim.

Kohë më parë keni thënë se ndoshta do të keni një projekt për publikun shqiptar. Në fakt, a keni diçka konkrete?

Kam. Po përgatis një film personal të jetës sime gjatë mërgimit. Them që do çudisë botën. Ti, si thua?

Për çfarë ju merr malli më shumë nga Shqipëria?

Për asgjë. Çdo gjë është më e bukur jashtë shtetit. Edhe vuajtjet. Këtu po ngele keqska më keq. Po shyqyr Zotit sjemi aq keq.

A ruan kontakte të shpeshta me Tiranën?

Patjetër. I poke it në Facebook.

Çfarë të bën më shumë përshtypje në ato lajme që arrijnë të vijnë deri në Amerikë?

Që ska ndryshuar asgjë!

Të jetosh në tokën e ëndrrave, a e keni prekur ëndrrën tuaj?

Disa herë. Përnatë, se punoj dhe turni i 3-të.

Sa ju mungon sheshi i xhirimeve?

Sa më mungon sheshi i xhirimeve??? (Qesh). Si të verbrit sytë!

Të gjithë ju mbajnë mend me rolin aq shumë të famshëm dhe sot e kësaj dite, Beni ecën vetë. A ka qenë e vështirë për Herionin të ecë vetë në një tokë të huaj?

Çfarë lidhje ka kjo me Benin? Por po të përgjigjem, do të thosha, që ju po pyesni Herionin dhe për mua nuk është e lehtë të jesh njeri, personalitet Akoma nuk e di, përveçse nga fama në Shqipëri.

Shumë filma për fëmijë dhe sigurisht një nga aktorët e preferuar të këtij zhanri. Si është kur një fëmijë duhet të bëjë aktorin?

Kur je fëmijë beson në atë që bën. Ajo është e vërteta në aktrim. Të tjerat janë lojë. Kur rritemi të gjithë bëjmë lojë dhe prandaj nuk krahasohemi dot me fëmijët. As unë me veten.

Sa i vetëdijshëm je në atë moshë për atë që bën? Është si një detyrë, si një lojë, apo e ndien që je brenda një roli?

Është si një detyrë e kushtëzuar, sepse nuk ka zgjidhje. Ke aq shumë vëmendje sa kurrë nuk do ta humbësh. Shikoni Benin 40 vjet më pas. Unë më nuk flas.

Nga aktorët me të cilët keni lozur në filma si Tomka dhe shokët e tij, apo Shoku ynë Tili, a ruani kontakte me ndonjërin prej tyre? 

Me të gjithë. Jemi shokë në Facebook. Mund të jetë kushdo shokë me ne, po të na japë thjesht një kompliment (qesh). Shiko si po u përgjigjem unë pyetjeve tuaja; pa kursyer asnjë mendim. Megjithëse do të doja të dëgjonit pak Jazz kur ta lexoni këtë intervistë, sepse atë po dëgjoj unë tani që po i shkruaj.

Cili ka qenë miku më i mirë që ke pasur si aktor në sheshin e xhirimit? 

Sa pyetje e bukur! Kurrë nuk ma ka bërë njeri. Miku më i mirë në shesh të xhirimit është vetëm KAMERA.

Herion, guri i rëndë në vend të vet, apo talenti ia del kudo?

Guri dhe talenti kanë të përbashkët vetëm forcën e rëndesës. Nëse do ti krahasosh, them që guri e ka më të thjeshtë.

Ju keni një pasion të shumëfishtë për artin, duke përfshirë edhe muzikën. Cila është diferenca e pasionit që nuk të lë të qetë dhe të bërit të një karriere të suksesshme?

Sa të bukura pyetjet, komplimente. Ti më thua mua që ne vazhdojmë kërkojmë derisa ta gjejmë, por unë nuk kam akoma përgjigje.

Ku ndahen dhe ku bashkohen këto dy gjëra?

Ti nuk hiqke dorë Kur ndahen dhe kur bashkohen ndjenjat me dëshirën?  Aty ku jeta të thërret të mbijetosh fillon arti. Pastaj kur futesh në krevat me tëmbaron!

Ia keni treguar vajzës suaj të vogël filmat ku keni luajtur?

Disa i ka parë, në internet sigurisht.

Nëse po, çfarë komentesh bën ajo kur ju sheh në versionin fëmijë?

Mundohet të më ngjajë e të ma kalojë, por është e vështirë. Unë i jap kurajë.

Ju ngjan Dea? 

Dea më ngjan kur i do qejfi. Kur i do ndryshe, i ngjan sëmës, edhe ajo shqiptare.

Ju ndodh të keni në shtëpi kaseta apo dvd të filmave tuaj dhe ti shihni mbrëmjeve në shtëpi?

Asnjëherëfatkeqësisht. Kurrë nuk jemi bërë mbarë, edhe pse e kemi ëndërr. Jemi shumë të zënë me ndërtimin e një jete ku e ndiejmë veten tepër vonë. Të kapësh një ritëm të tillë duhet të mos kesh kohë as për seks  e jo më për filma të vjetër shqiptarë (Qesh).

Herion, nëse do të kishit ndenjur në Shqipëri, mendon se karriera si aktor në film apo komedi do të kishte qenë si ajo e para viteve 90?

Pse ka bërë njeri karrierë tjetër nëpër botë për të reflektuar kulturën e tij, përveç politikanëve?! Kaq e kemi takatin, kaq e shtrijmë çarçafin, apo jorganin, si ka qenë ajo shprehja?

Çfarë ndien se ke braktisur në jetë dhe për çfarë je penduar në jetë të themi?

Më bëre të gjej marijuanën!!! Prit një moment dhe do të të kthej një përgjigje filozofike. Kam braktisur veten dhe jam penduar që nuk kam ndenjur aty e të vdisja si të gjithë aktorët e tjerë të mëdhenj shqiptarë; të menderosur, por krenarë!

Dëshira e parë që të vjen në mendje, cila është?

Më kaluan nja 20 dëshira në mendje! Ne jemi si kullorëse makaronash, gjithë vrima. Dëshira e momentit e përmendur është tju shoh të gjithëve të lumtur kur të mbaroni leximin e kësaj interviste dhe të dini që keni një shok që është si ju. Me halle, gëzime dhe pasione. Ky është Herioni Beni më ka humbur rrugës. Të them të drejtën, ashtu siç thonë të gjithë në intervista. Beni nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë (qesh). Ju falenderoj ju dhe lexuesit tuaj!

----------


## Kozeli

C' e keqe te coj ne amerike mo Herion. Pse rri e torturon vehten, 500 dollare kushton bileta

----------


## derjansi

> C' e keqe te coj ne amerike mo Herion. Pse rri e torturon vehten, 500 dollare kushton bileta


yep

kinostudjo e re e pret krah hapet.

te niset e ti lej derr derret.

----------


## saura

> C' e keqe te coj ne amerike mo Herion. Pse rri e torturon vehten, 500 dollare kushton bileta


Goni je ti ahahahaha
sa direkt i them gjerat ahahaha

----------


## illyrian rex

Prit ta gjej pak marijuanen thote Herioni!

Tu e kerku marijuanen paska ardh n'ket deregje...

----------


## Prudence

Po ky mavria.S'ka me shqipo te punojne ne ndertim ne greqi e itali...Jo me ne USA
Apo e kam gabim.....

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Sa gjynah.
Une isha i vogel edhe jam rrit nen kujtimet e ''beni ecen vet'' .

Nje film, nje karakter, qe skam per ta harruar kurre.

Ndonjehere nostalgjia e viteve eshte me e rende se guri qe permendi herioni.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Billy Joe

> Po ky mavria.S'ka me shqipo te punojne ne ndertim ne greqi e itali...Jo me ne USA
> Apo e kam gabim.....


hic gabim se ke, shqiptaret jane te gjithe te kuotuar ne burse :perqeshje: 
nga plutoni apo neptuni shkruan ti lol :Lulja3: 

ky herioni te rij atje se mir esht, albanistani eshte shume me keq se koha kur ka aktruar filmat.

----------


## cool_shqype

He mer se demel hesapi "Beni".....demel ka qen ne Shqiperi e demel ne SHBA. 
Keta "se jane shume" kujtuan se do ti pritnin me lule, e do te kishin te njejtin trajtim si kishin dikur.....ec Beni shtroju punes se edhe ndertimi pune eshte (merreni me mend te punonte ky ne ndertim ne Greqi e te conte koven e llacit 5 kate gjith diten....do ti dilnin kukumjackat ne enderr gjith naten)

----------


## PINK

Po pra Cool shqype. Ky dhe ai kokelopa tjeter, Elton Deda.lol.Losers mer ca pret?! Sikur I mban USA me dhune. Shqiperia atje eshte. Po 'artiste' leshi. As atje nuk bejne.

----------


## Mike Oldfield

> Po ky mavria.S'ka me shqipo te punojne ne ndertim ne greqi e itali...Jo me ne USA
> Apo e kam gabim.....




Po ti mer lal, ku e ble buken? Po pse me cfare merren shqipot ne greqi e itali me burse financiare????? Ti me duket se qenke i dale fiqiri!

Puna ne ndertim e "Benit ecen vete" eshte nder, sepse e fiton me djersen e ballit dhe e shikon ne sy vajzen e tij pa e kthyer koken nga turpi i ndonje prapesie, kur kthehet ne shtepi.
Mos u merzit o "Beni" se Shqiperia do te behet, e do te kete mundesi te te respektoje edhe ty per emocionet qe i ke dhene gjithe femijeve te asaj kohe.

----------


## PINK

Ik o Mike se ja fute me top dhe ti. Na preke.  :i ngrysur: . lol

----------


## Billy Joe

damn, pink pse je loser po te punosh ne ndertim? kush jane winers? drogmenet, vrasesit, pimps?

ke harruar qe usa eshte bere me pune?

herioni eshte shoku im dhe ta garantoj, nuk eshte aspak nje loser.

----------


## PINK

Billy, puna nuk eshte turp. Menyra si eshte shprehur gjoja me humor pikante, le shume per te deshiruar. Pastaj po flasim per USA , si resident I rregullt. Ka shume mundesi per dicka me te mire nese I eshte merzitur.

----------


## mia@

Prudence, trecereku i Shqiptareve me ndertim dhe shoferllek merren. Po flas per ata qe kane ardh mbi 20, dhe  pa shkolle te larte ketu. Le qe ke plot dhe pa shkolle te mesme, lol.Ku mendon se do punojne keta? Ose ka dhe plot me shkolle qe kane ardh ketu mbi 40-te por nuk e gjejne vetveten per shkak te gjuhes, mundesive te pakta, apo arsye te tjera.

----------


## Enii

Ekziston nje perplasje e asaj qe Shqiptaret mund te bejne dhe si e shohin veten qe jane .. mendimi qe kane per veten eshte teper i larte dhe i ekzagjeruar me ate se sa ju vlen vertete lekura ..lol
Sidoqofte bota po ndryshon ashtu dhe ne .. duhet te kapim ritmin nese nuk duam te zhgenjehemi .. jo gjithmon e lehte por jo e pamundur ...

----------


## cool_shqype

> Po pra Cool shqype. Ky dhe ai kokelopa tjeter, Elton Deda.lol.Losers mer ca pret?! Sikur I mban USA me dhune. Shqiperia atje eshte. Po 'artiste' leshi. As atje nuk bejne.


Po  PINK keta duhet ti cojne te punojne ne poste.....kur njerezit do te duhet te ngjisin ndonje pulle ne leter keta e tipa te tille te nxjerrin gjuhen. Pune per mordje e parazita te tipit te tille......SHBA eshte vend i bekuar dhe kush nuk e kupton me mire te heshte se vetem e zgerthin personalitetin alkoliko-hashish.

----------


## Marya

Te gjithe punojne,per te gjithe eshte veshire, por vetem shqiptaret ngelen duke u qare nga puna

----------


## drague

beni ecen vete tha mami

----------


## mia@

> Te gjithe punojne,per te gjithe eshte veshire, por vetem shqiptaret ngelen duke u qare nga puna


Shqiptaret nuk qahen, por  kane por...

----------

